# what (if anything) do you want for grant hills expiring contract?



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

I'd just like to know.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

drexlersdad said:


> I'd just like to know.



From who? Any team in particular?

We would have to get a pretty good and relatively young player in return to make a deal. Otherwise we might as well let him walk and use the capspace.

I'd like to see Hill play this year, retire after the season, and then work in Orlando's front office.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

oops


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

JNice said:


> From who? Any team in particular?


don't laugh.....blazers


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

What are the contracts of Z Bo and Miles? Would it match? I think the Blazers want to get rid of those guys like the plague. However, a gimped up Grant Hill doesn't sound like much of a prize except for the expiring contract.

I, for one, want the Magic to buy out Hill so he can rejoin the Pistons and come off the bench


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

drexlersdad said:


> don't laugh.....blazers



That's not laughable ... Blazers are one of the teams that would have something Orlando would want. Martell Webster or Brandon Roy would do the trick. 

I'm not sure if Hill would need to approve any deal but I don't see Hill playing anywhere else other than Detroit if he does plan to play this year.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Roscoe Sheed said:


> What are the contracts of Z Bo and Miles? Would it match? I think the Blazers want to get rid of those guys like the plague. However, a gimped up Grant Hill doesn't sound like much of a prize except for the expiring contract.
> 
> I, for one, want the Magic to buy out Hill so he can rejoin the Pistons and come off the bench



both of them (Z Bo and Miles) together, works for hill.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

drexlersdad said:


> both of them (Z Bo and Miles) together, works for hill.



No thanks. We'd rather have the capspace.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

JNice said:


> No thanks. We'd rather have the capspace.


Z Bo is a hell of a player. Miles could be decent if he started to care.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

JNice said:


> No thanks. We'd rather have the capspace.



you want to offer a max deal to mo pete or vince carter?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Roscoe Sheed said:


> Z Bo is a hell of a player. Miles could be decent if he started to care.


 You guys would do well in keeping them then


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> You guys would do well in keeping them then


lol, Blazers fans sure are generous to be giving such great talent away for nothing but an expiring contract.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

drexlersdad said:


> you want to offer a max deal to mo pete or vince carter?


We can use the money to sign Carter to a smaller contract, which would equal his NJ contract since we have no state income tax. We could also sign Darko to a big contract if he busts out. Not to mention Nocioni, Josh Howard, and several others that could come out of the woodwork by 2007.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Roscoe Sheed said:


> Z Bo is a hell of a player. Miles could be decent if he started to care.



Z Bo is a black-hole trouble-making pothead scorer who does little else. Miles is the definition of infinite unrealized potential. 

Like I said, no thanks.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

drexlersdad said:


> you want to offer a max deal to mo pete or vince carter?



No. I'd pass on both. I'd take Josh Howard though.

Plus, just because we have capspace doesn't necessarily mean we have to use it right away. And it can also be used to broker trades or get a good, yet disgruntled player from another team. There are multiple options. That is why they always use the word "flexibility."


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

I saw we keep him, we need veteran leadership to go alongside nelson, howard, darko, and jj.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Roscoe Sheed said:


> Z Bo is a hell of a player. Miles could be decent if he started to care.


Haha. Hell of a headache's more like it.

To add on to JNice's recap of Randolph, I don't consider Randolph a good scorer. He has terrible shot selection and bad %'s. Not a good scorer. What does Randolph do well besides get bad pub?


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Haha. Hell of a headache's more like it.
> 
> To add on to JNice's recap of Randolph, I don't consider Randolph a good scorer. He has terrible shot selection and bad %'s. Not a good scorer. What does Randolph do well besides get bad pub?


Look guys, he may be a complete a-hole, but he has a very solid post game. Have you guys actually watched him play?

He rebounds well also. His defense is usually poor though


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Roscoe Sheed said:


> Look guys, he may be a complete a-hole, but he has a very solid post game. Have you guys actually watched him play?
> 
> He rebounds well also. His defense is usually poor though


He doesn't have a solid post game. He's got great foot speed for a guy that big. And that's about it.

To hype up Zach Randolph just to convince others to trade him is complete irony. If he were so good, Portland would keep him. It's not as if they have an abundance of bigmen.

Anyone that things Zach is a quality player is unaware. His contract is massive, he does more harm than good in the locker room, he's a PR nightmare and his game's been deteriorating the last few years. Not to mention his knee op, which he hasn't looked fabulous after.

We're just telling you how the rest of the L see's Randolph. Take off those rosey glasses.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm wondering what is going to happen with the new ownership group for the Sonics. If they want to dump one of Lewis or Allen, the Magic would likely be involved with Hill's contract.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Roscoe Sheed said:


> Look guys, he may be a complete a-hole, but he has a very solid post game. Have you guys actually watched him play?


If he has a good post game, he doesn't showcase it often.

http://www.82games.com/0506/05POR13A.HTM

63 percent jumpers - he used to play down low until that injury. Last year, he settled for way too many outside shots and didn't shoot them at a very good clip at all.

I remember back in 04-05 when he was playing in the post that he was among one of the most-blocked players in the league as well.



> He rebounds well also. His defense is usually poor though


Defense is lousy. His rebounding could be valuable, but IMO, not at the expense of his contract or moving Howard to center which I don't believe he's ready for at this stage in his career.


----------



## smrtguy (Jun 20, 2006)

What do I want for Grant Hill?

All my $$ back from all the cards I collected of him, just for them to go way down in value. No lie, I prob have over 500 Hill cards, and a lot of rookies.

Why couldn't I have collected Michael Jordan like all of the other kids. I could be sitting on a fat payday!


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

Rawse said:


> If he has a good post game, he doesn't showcase it often.
> 
> http://www.82games.com/0506/05POR13A.HTM
> 
> ...


Maybe his game has changed since his injury. I just remember watching him play the last two years Sheed played for the Blazers and it seemed he had some really nice talent. I thought he did have some nice post moves and had a nice touch from the outside for a big man. His head is the problem, not his skills. So, a change of scenery might do him good. That's all I'm saying


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

I would love to see Hill play all season this year and have a season like he had a few years ago when he was voted in as an allstar. Then next season, re-sign with the Magic for the vets minimum. That would be the best case for us IMO.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Roscoe Sheed said:


> Look guys, he may be a complete a-hole, but he has a very solid post game. Have you guys actually watched him play?
> 
> He rebounds well also. His defense is usually poor though


ROFL have YOU seen him play is the better question. Solid post game my ***. The only thing he does that resembles a post on offense is stand around. Zdolt takes 15-20 foot jumpers all the time. He is not a post player. He doesn't have anything that resembles a back behind the basket move. 

To answer the original question, nothing from Portland except a combo of Martell and Roy, which wont happen


----------

